# a RIVER HUMBER live webcam



## yorky jim

Looking down this this thread,i notice there is a webcam fo the Panama locks,and in so i have been searching the places to find one for the river humber ,there must be one hidden some where,.......for the TEES i found one hidden away on a site ...... 

yorky jim


----------



## Steve Woodward

Big river Jim, need a powerful lens, although several cameras monitor the traffic on the Humber non, as far as I know, are on the net the river however is on the net HERE
Steve


----------



## yorky jim

Steve ,many thanks for giving that link,.......i just wondered if at "Spurn head " as on the "Mersey "there every where.

yorky jim


----------



## Hamish Mackintosh

You mean nobody is keeping an eye on Goole?


----------



## Steve Woodward

Ahh that place were you ask if Yorkie bars come from York what comes from Goole ???
Lots of camera's still no net, shame really a camera on Immingham would be quite interesting


----------



## yorky jim

when i was young, i remember seeing a "minesweeper "being launched on tv, i have looked around net to find a mention,i am sure it was on the humber??
OR was it down a tributary.

yorky jim


----------



## Steve Woodward

Jim,
The Humber had quite a few small ship-builders on it, one of the more well known old ships was the Trafalgar veteran HMS Anson, she was built at Paul just to the east of Hull, a row of cottages - Anson Villas mark roughly were the yard was. 
I would think the minesweeper you saw may be one of the Tons, Cook Welton and Gemmell built them on the River Hull at Beverley, they built small ships ( but rather large for the River Hull) from 1883 to 1963, as well as military ships they built large numbers of trawlers and tugs, getting something as large as a Trawler down the River Hull - about 10 miles - was a work of art and took more than one tide.
As an example of the range of their work CWG built the Bronnington in 1953 and that well known seaside trip boat the Yorkshire Belle in 1947
Steve


----------



## K urgess

Here's one being launched up the River Hull at Dunswell.
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=86116
Kris


----------



## Steve Woodward

Cheers Kris, knew we had a pic. on the site but could not remember where, that image shows how narrow the River Hull is
Steve


----------



## K urgess

(Thumb) Steve.
One wonders how wet the punters got! (EEK)


----------



## yorky jim

It must have made a good day out ,in those day,s to see a ships fall off the blocks ,[is that what you would call it ]

I notice that on A.I.S ,you can't see up the river , unlike the Mersey .

yorky jim


----------

